# Verknüpfung .url-Datei erstellen



## javas (12. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte eine .url-Datei erstellen. Diese soll auf eine Website verlinken.

Hintergrund:
Ich habe eine txt-Datei mit Links darin, daraus möchte ich .url-Dateien erstellen.

Mein Problem ist jetzt, wie kann ich eine .url-Verknüpfungsdatei erstellen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Freundliche Grüsse
javas


----------



## matdacat (12. April 2010)

Ist wohl eine simple Textdatei, Aufbau siehe hier.


----------



## javas (16. April 2010)

Funktioniert einwandfrei danke!

HIer noch die Methode die das für mich erledigt


```
public void makeUrl() throws IOException {
        File file = new File("c:/testest.url");
        String text = "[InternetShortcut]\nURL=http://www.someaddress.com\n"
            + "WorkingDirectory=C:/WINDOWS/\n" + "ShowCommand=7\n" + "IconIndex=1\n"
            + " Modified=20F06BA06D07BD014D\n" + "HotKey=1601\n";

        OutputStream outFile = new FileOutputStream(file);
        outFile.write(text.getBytes());
    }
```


----------

